# lo is two but will not say Mummy



## Theretofour (Feb 19, 2013)

It is so hard all day long daddy daddy I know he can say mummy but he just will not call me mummy.  So upsetting

He been with us for 8 months and he was 3 months early so is delayed in speech a little.

I know that he will do one day but why not now. DH only see hi. 3 hours a day and that all I get


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi,

We had this too and I know how hard it is. I conceded that in infants normally dada is the first word used. My LO started with dada and could say mama in FC but very rarely called me mama (often repeated after being coached by daddy). Then he suddenly stopped using dada and mama. This was when he progressed to walking etc.

Then Daddy was used. It took a lot longer for mummy and he was sporadic when he used it, almost being lazy as I was with him almost 24/7. Funnily enough mummy started getting used as our bond increased. It was almost as if I had to give him his time and then he decided he was accepting me. I know it's tough whilst you are waiting on them. My LO has speech delay too.

My advice would be to try and not worry too much. A friend of a friend is a speech therapist for 5yrs plus and told me that STs don't worry too much about speech delay until 2.5/3yrs and remember that kids take until 8 until they really get speech and know how to apply their learning. Oh and when they do start using mummy it doesn't stop :-d x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i'm curious, do you use the word 'mummy' a lot during the day, or 'daddy' or neither? No idea if it makes a difference, just wondering.


----------



## Theretofour (Feb 19, 2013)

Ds will say daddy just walking around and I will respond daddy at work.  I play games and say mummy turn or mummy going toilet etc he sign and will sign mummy but just will not say it


----------



## snapdragon (Jun 27, 2011)

My lo has delayed speech. He had about 10 words when placed at 22 months and it was some time before he said mummy. I'm not sure if lo's really understand the meaning of the words anyway. I would say it's just due to his delayed speech. He might just find it more difficult to say. Try not to worry.


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Children learning to talk by repeating what they hear so carry on saying Mummy is doing so and so Mummy loves you etc and it will come.
TC x


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

When Daddy is at work we often talk about then so it's fairly normal for Daddy to be one of the first words that a child will say. I talk and sing so much to my DS that he now does likewise! We even sing books instead of read them. 
I was trying to get him to go down for his nap yesterday but he was feeling so grotty that he refused and just whined. In the end I took him into my bed and we both lay down. To convince him to sleep I said Mummy was tired (which I was) and closed my eye. He then started stroking my face and hair, covering me with kisses and sang very sweetly and quietly our na-night song 'Jesus Loves Me'. He then snuggled in tight and we fell asleep together. 
It was definitely one of the best Mummy moments I've had!


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

my boy is younger, 19 months, and while he'll say 'mummy' when i say 'who am i master c?' he has only once said it spontaneously, when i went to get a coffee for a breastfeeding friend and me, and i came back to the table. but he will see mr c and crawl over saying 'daddy daddy' or point at a photo and say 'its daddy!' (very cute)

i can only assume its because he sees me all day but mr c is a novelty.


----------



## Theretofour (Feb 19, 2013)

He can say mummy has done for a long time before coming to us will say mummy when walking around but I will say mummy and he say daddy and laughs. Can say a lot of sounds including mmmmm.  I feel so upset x


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hey,

Please try and not let it upset you as hard as it is as the LOs can pick up on it and just delay it longer. I found when we spent so much time together he really didn't use it and I would say ours started about 8months after being home as we started spending time with others more (still sporadic) but from about 10.5 months after being home he started using it more. Since he has started nursery he doesn't stop using it (they're very good at promoting mummy and daddy).

X x ((hugs))


----------



## snapdragon (Jun 27, 2011)

Do you think he can sense you are upset about it? My lo knows just how to push my buttons. He loves to do everything he knows I don't like, spitting out his juice, climbing on window sil etc.


----------



## foreverthankfull (Jan 30, 2014)

I have a two year old who is exactly the same!! Her speech is also delayed but we also think she is holding back  we are convinced that it is a but of a trust issue there is clearly some healing to go...............I feel that maybe it because previously the mummy's in her life (BM &  FC) have left let her down/left her so I think perhaps she is reluctant to give that name away so easily.  She knows I am her mummy and comes to me for all the mummy things like comfort and care for her  some things just take time.

Try not to feel too upset  he will get there in  his own time in the mean time just  celebrate all the little successes/special moments  xx


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

I used to have this problem with Wyxling too and it used to really upset me.  Her vocabulary always has been good from when we first met her at 19 months but she wasn't having any of it when it came to me.  If you asked her where's Mummy, she'd point anywhere but at me, and she certainly wasn't going to call me Mummy.  It was only when I stopped trying to get her to say it that she started to.  I talked in third person with Wyxling all the time for probably almost a year after she was placed, and still do it sometimes, although not all the time as she's learning I, you, he, she etc now.  We changed her name as well and she also wouldn't say that or point to herself if we said "where's Wyxling".  She called my husband Daddy almost from the start.  I think that was just because she'd already had someone she called Mummy, but not anyone she called Daddy, so that was easier. 

Best wishes,

Wyxie xx


----------

